# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Δηλώσεις Υποψηφιότητας για Εκλογές Συλλόγου – 2013

## NetTraptor

Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου ή του συλλόγου (ταμιακώς εντάξει, ή όχι). 

Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ στις 20 Οκτωβρίου 2013 (ημέρα Κυριακή, και ώρα 11:00 πμ στην έδρα του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών στην οδό Κασσάνδρας 22 & Σπύρου Πάτση) πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα για:

Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου 
Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή 
Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή

να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds{at}awmn{dot}net μέχρι τις 19 Οκτωβρίου 2013. 

Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν όλα τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2013. 

Προτείνουμε όσοι από τους admin και moderators θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, να παραιτηθούν για λόγους ηθικής τάξης πριν από την υποβολή υποψηφιότητας. 

Καλούμε τα μέλη να μη διστάσουν-φοβηθούν. Η δουλειά δεν είναι μεγάλη και με κάθε θητεία που περνάει, γίνεται ακόμα ευκολότερη για όλες τις ομάδες.

Βέβαια, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος αναλαμβάνει μία θέση ευθύνης θα πρέπει να το δει σαν εργασία όχι σαν απλό χόμπι και άρα θα πρέπει να υπολογίσει κάποιον πρόσθετο χρόνο και πίεση, τα οποία θα συμπεριληφθούν στο πρόγραμμα του. 

Αφετέρου η συμμετοχή σε μια από αυτές είναι ένας τρόπος να αποκτήσει κανείς «κοινωνική» εμπειρία. Κατά την άποψη μας είναι χρήσιμο μια φορά στη ζωή του κανείς να ασχοληθεί με κάποιο σωματείο, αποκομίζοντας οφέλη εμπειρίας, αλλά και προσφέροντας στην κοινότητα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αλλαγή διεύθυνσης.

----------


## NetTraptor

up

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπενθύμιση... ΓΣ Αύριο!

----------


## ipduh

> Προτείνουμε όσοι από τους admin και moderators θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, να παραιτηθούν για λόγους ηθικής τάξης πριν από την υποβολή υποψηφιότητας.


*???*

( το ξαναρώτησα και κάπως σβήστηκε )

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά ρε Γιώργο... Στις Ανακοινώσεις θα πιάσουμε ψιλή κουβέντα? Εδώ είναι για ανακοινώσεις. Άνοιξε άλλο θέμα. Εδώ μόνο οι admin έχουν wr.
Βέβαια αυτή η παράγραφος είναι cut paste και λίγο απαρχαιωμένη. Παιδικές αρρώστιες. Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει. 
Δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία πια.

----------

